# QUICK and EASY ABS!



## Dr. Pain (Jul 31, 2002)

DISCLAIMER: DON'T DO THIS IF YOU CAN'T! 



*Giant Set*

No rest between exercises, 120 seconds aftter 1e, and three sets total!


*1a  w8ed cable crunches on knees* 60%, 75%, 85% of BW, reps 25, 20, 15

*1b  w8ed V-UPs* legs almost str8, 5#/25. 8#/20. 10#/15 (w8 between ankles, the leverage kills on these)

*1c  w8 floor crunches, legs up, plate on head* 1 plate 25, 1 plate 20, 2 plates 15

*1d  reverse crunches* 25, 20, 15 reps...flat or incline

* 1e  Swiss ball crunches* all 3 sets at 25 reps

Optional:

*2a  Standing Oblique cable crunches*  Handle on temple....elbow goes towards same hip, slight sideways motion, hard contraction, expel air, 3 sets, 20 reps each side

That's all folks!


DP


----------



## Training God (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm guessing that this will build up your muscular endurance in the abdominal wall?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 31, 2002)

And how many times shall that be done a week?  man thats killer


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 31, 2002)

Put 2 - 45 pound plates on your head and let me know what it builds? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Put 2 - 45 pound plates on your head and let me know what it builds?
> 
> DP



LOL!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 31, 2002)

Your nuts!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Put 2 - 45 pound plates on your head and let me know what it builds?
> 
> DP


My guess is that would build a nasty pain in da neck!!!Followed by a headache!!!
No thanks!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 31, 2002)

LOL I wonder if he has actually done this


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> LOL I wonder if he has actually done this



He wouldn't post it if he didn't!


----------



## Dero (Jul 31, 2002)

If he has...He must have one hellova neck!!!
Imagine da compression!!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 31, 2002)

LOL that???s one of those things I gata see to believe, putting 90lbs on your skull what the hell for lol, they do just fine leaning on my chest???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> LOL that???s one of those things I gata see to believe, putting 90lbs on your skull what the hell for lol, they do just fine leaning on my chest???




I did this W/O this morning!

you don't allow the full w8 of the 2 plates to rest on your head, some of the w8 is being dispersed by your handhold on and above your head!  Yes I do have thick neck, but that is from my Shrug W/O! 

For Abs I have an A,, B, and C W/O....this was a combo because I was rushed!   Usually do 2 lower ab, and two upper ab exercises 3-4 sets each, 2-3 times a week.


DP


----------



## Leslie (Jul 31, 2002)

Uh, Dp...Don't EVEN THINK of putting this in MY training plan!!! 
You will definitely see some missed abs then


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 31, 2002)

i there a quick and easy abs for beginers version??  ill try that one when you think of it


----------



## NickB (Jul 31, 2002)

Quick and easy abs for beginners... get to 10% bf


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Toned Down Abs*

Quick & Easy Abs for Beginners.....(or the lazy...it's what I did today  )


*1a. Incline Leg Raise*, 2-3 sets 15-20...0 sec RI
*1b. Decline Crunch*, 2-3 sets 15-20....0 sec RI
*1c. Flat Crunch*, 2-3 sets 20-30....0 sec RI
*1d. Hanging Leg Raise*, 2-3 sets 10-15....60 sec RI

*2. Knee-ups off bench*, 2-3 sets 20-40...60 sec RI


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 31, 2002)

w8, you rock!   (and you're damn funny too)


DP


----------



## HYPNICAL (Aug 2, 2002)

Is it nessary to do so many different workouts for abs?

I have been told from a personal trainer that crunches will do the trick and most other things will not define the Abs like just plain old crunches will (with some weight on chest)

Have i been led astray ? any info on this would be great.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 3, 2002)

The abdominal muscle needs to be built up just like any other muscle....if you just want them to look good, you could probably just do crunches, (if you train for sport, it's a different story) but any exercise that works abs *will* work them...so to say that other exercises won't "define" them isn't exactly true...however, the real truth lies in the kitchen....get rid of the ab-flab w/ a proper diet and your abs will magically appear


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 3, 2002)

LOL "Ab Flab"


----------



## david (Aug 3, 2002)

Looks good!  I usually torture a couple of my clients to 30 mins of abs.  Basically a lot of floor, Swiss ball, and 25 lbs. plate.  Right now he's up to 20 mins.  He HATES me now but he'll thank me LATER!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by HYPNICAL *_
> Is it nessary to do so many different workouts for abs?



No its not, you can do a couple sets of crunches and leg raise and get good results as well, Dr P rountine is a great shocker though.


----------



## david (Aug 3, 2002)

I love abs...................... when someone else is doin' them!  Just kidding!


----------



## HYPNICAL (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys (oh and girls ;0)

guess it time to do some more wont give Dr Pains W/O a go yet though......


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Rob_NC (May 23, 2003)

doing this w/o would give me an all day feeling of having to take a dump.


----------



## kidda9 (May 25, 2003)

@ Robnc

Dr P your work outs are crazy!(in a good way)


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

Sounds good there DR but I can't do this without GP's approval.  hahahahaha


----------



## fifteecent (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey can someone explain to me how to do weighted V-ups, knee-ups on bench, and decline crunches (do you lock your feet in something? my gym only has a decline that you use during bench).

And for incline leg raises, how high do you bring your legs and are your knees bent? I  usually raise my legs until my lower back comes off the bench slightly. I feel like I use a lot of momentum during these. 

As for the hanging leg raises, I can do about 20 reps, and I raised my legs up so they were perpendicular with my torso (that's as high as they go). I used to do it with this form and I definately felt it in my abs. But I once saw this guy at the gym do them and he could raise his legs so high that his feet were at his head. So now I raise them even a bit higher using my abs (so my torso and legs make an 80 degree angle instead of 90)... I THINK i'm using my abs when I raise them to the next level. I only get 10 reps in so my abs don't get a burn when I do hanging leg raises so I can't really tell if I'm targetting them properly. Anyone know what i'm talking about?
-Fitty


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2004)

I really hate how newbies bump old threads like this.  

This is a V-Up

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/WtVUp.html


----------



## blueboy (Oct 19, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I really hate how newbies bump old threads like this.
> 
> This is a V-Up
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/WtVUp.html



Must be quite a popular thread.  It has been bumped before after it has been dead for months.  .  (Look up about 5 posts)


----------



## russianalex (Oct 19, 2004)

if i knew what all of this really meant id try it
can u say that in english
lol


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 19, 2004)

I think circuit training for the abdominal muscles is overrated.  Train them in the same rep range as your other muscles, use a good mind-muscle connection, and they will grow and strengthen.  I used to do something like that.  All it really did was make me tired.


----------

